# Purring While Sleeping



## proudkittymomma (Aug 7, 2013)

My Baby Buster just melts me. He is currently sleeping smushed between me and a pillow on the couch and purring!

He's also making the sweetest little whimpering/squeeking noises. I want to smush his face in mine! PURE LOVE!!! :kittyturn:

Anyone else's kittens do this?


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I love it when cats do that. I literally fell asleep to one of my cats purring while they were asleep.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

My Winston has done that since he was a baby! I love it when he gets on my lap and falls asleep while purring.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

One of my favorite sounds...gizmo purrs all the time!!  I only hear marshall purr when I'm about to feed him


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Whoever can come up with a massage device that mimics the soothing nature of a purring cat will be one rich person - nothing come's close. It feels so good, I feel like I should be paying for it


----------



## proudkittymomma (Aug 7, 2013)

So I am most definitely not alone in this  the fact it's good for our health as humans makes it even more rewarding! I wish I could purr back to my kitties. Sometimes I try, and I get strange looks... :-|


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

A cat purring beats any sleep aid!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Awwww  My Kelly likes to sit on my lap or lay down next to me and falls asleep purring, it's so cute.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> A cat purring beats any sleep aid!


...except when it is right in your ear and is accompanied by drool in your ear ....:wink::wink:


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Those are some wonderful stories. My wonderful cat RJ, my pal for over 18 happy years, was apparently separated from his mom before it was time and he therefore didn't know how to purr when I got him from the humane society adoption.

So I taught him to purr. I'm a classically trained operatic baritone with pretty good tone, so I'd hold RJ in my arms near my chest (which he loved anyway) then I'd make this deep humming, way down in my chest, which would vibrate him and in a week, he started to purr back in reply. What great fun!


----------



## Aerona (Aug 9, 2013)

Isa is a purr machine. If I am in the same room as her, the purring starts. She doesn't purr when she is asleep...when she is in my lap I can tell when she slips into sleep. She also chirps and does something that can only be described as a grumble.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

katdad said:


> Those are some wonderful stories. My wonderful cat RJ, my pal for over 18 happy years, was apparently separated from his mom before it was time and he therefore didn't know how to purr when I got him from the humane society adoption.
> 
> So I taught him to purr. I'm a classically trained operatic baritone with pretty good tone, so I'd hold RJ in my arms near my chest (which he loved anyway) then I'd make this deep humming, way down in my chest, which would vibrate him and in a week, he started to purr back in reply. What great fun!


OMgoodness! How sweet is that??!! And what a wonderful way to teach a baby what he is supposed to do naturally!

I just love when they purr and melt into my arms. Only Lacey and Missy do this out of the 5 (especially Lacey) but it's enough to give me my lapcat fixes.


----------

